# Why Mobile Apps Will Soon be Dead



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Why Mobile Apps Will Soon be Dead.



> *The seeds of destruction for both iOS and Android app stores have already been sown -- by none other than Google.*


-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

This one sentence alone is enough to tell me that the writer is an idiot



> As is often the case with Jobs, he was just a little too far ahead of the curve (think of the Newton, his first attempt to create an iPhone-like device) which led him to later reverse himself and create a native app store anyway.


Steve Jobs wasn't even working for Apple at the time! Newton was the brain child of the guy that fired Jobs (who Jobs later fired, when he came back to Apple)


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

namenotfound said:


> This one sentence alone is enough to tell me that the writer is an idiot


Well, that he didn't do quite as much research into the history of Apple as he might have done. It doesn't really detract from the main point though: that the open cross platform nature of the web makes it a much more promising environment to write programs in than a single propriety platform. That makes it easier at the end user side and even holds in terms of development; you can write html and Javascript on Ubuntu, Vista or OSx equally well whereas anyone programming for an I device needs a macintosh.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Ent said:


> Well, that he didn't do quite as much research into the history of Apple as he might have done. It doesn't really detract from the main point though: that the open cross platform nature of the web makes it a much more promising environment to write programs in than a single propriety platform. That makes it easier at the end user side and even holds in terms of development; you can write html and Javascript on Ubuntu, Vista or OSx equally well whereas anyone programming for an I device needs a macintosh.


What separates good writers from bad writers is research. In my opinion, he's still an idiot.

Though I agree that it's good to see web apps have offline access. It's not easy running a web app from the subway if it requires being online. HTML 5's ability to store date locally makes offline web apps finally possible!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

namenotfound said:


> What separates good writers from bad writers is research. In my opinion, he's still an idiot.
> 
> Though I agree that it's good to see web apps have offline access. It's not easy running a web app from the subway if it requires being online. HTML 5's ability to store date locally makes offline web apps finally possible!


Do you mean subways without Internet access where the signal is blocked by the underground tunnel? Not all subways are like that - some do have Internet access, but, not all.

-- Tom


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Do you mean subways without Internet access where the signal is blocked by the underground tunnel? Not all subways are like that - some do have Internet access, but, not all.
> 
> -- Tom


Yeah I know, some Rail Roads also have Internet, as do some public buses.

I'm referring to the ones that don't


----------

